# Fisher Stove



## comstock (Dec 8, 2009)

Our house came with what appears to be a Fisher Grandpa Bear stove-in our master bedroom! Let me tell you how quick it becomes 90 degrees in there if I do not keep just a small fire in it. Anyway one door has a ding in the "polished" outer edge and I was wondering how to best repair that. The cast relief edge and trees seem to have a nickel surface and the ding goes well into that.

How do I determine which model Fisher the stove is? I would appreciate any info on repairing that and maintaining this old beast. I know modern stoves are more efficient but I can open the doors and install the removable screen and have a nice fireplace effect for a while.


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

Grandpa and grandma bear stoves have double front doors the others have a single door.
Grandpa is 33.5"ht 30"w 32"d Grandma is the same but only 25.5"w
I have a download of the manual I could try to send it tomorrow if you like but I won't promise success.


----------



## comstock (Dec 8, 2009)

I would be happy to have a manual. Any help is appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This is a photo of my old Fisher Grandpa Bear stove (photo taken in 1981).










If you PM me with an email address, I will send you a PDF file of the Fisher owners manual.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I have no idea how to maintain the stove, but we have what I beleive is the papa bear with the 2 doors. Ours looks almost like the picture, the word Fisher is not the same but it has the evergreens on both doors.

You will love it! We load it only 2x a day and it heats the whole house, not to mention cooking dinner on it. A looong time ago my dad had hooked up a solar tank to it, and between the heated water cycling from the stove & the 10 solar panels, our water was wicked hot even in dreary cloudy winter! Unfortunately the tank has long deteriorated, but it sure worked great when it was hooked up! Now we just burn the wood.

May I also request a copy of the manual? Our stove is almost older than me, so I have no idea where the manual went! The top of ours needs to be sanded & refinished, and a few firebricks are cracked.

Thank you in advance,

HF


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

HappyFarmer said:


> ...May I also request a copy of the manual?.....


PM me your email address.


----------

